# why do stool softeners fatigue me so?



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

Is this normal? I have taken ducosate sodium (total of 200 mg) for the past 3 nights, and I am so fatigued. Could this be due to dehydration? I know the stool softener works on the electrolytes, pulling water into the stools, but I don't think I can keep this up as a long term solution to my C if it is going to continue to tire me out so. If it is due to dehydration, I don't know if I should continue, because even with the ducosate sodium, I am a person who is far more thirsty than the average person, and ...maybe this would increase my need for water far too much. Anyway, I don't know if stool softeners are really safe, if they're having such an effect on my body ....today I was so fatigued....weak....I DID overdue it on the sweets, and I DID forget to drink my water today, but from day one of taking this stool softener, it has made me very tired.I'm worried about the long term effects this could have on my body.I would be ready to throw in the towel and forget about taking stool softeners forever if it wasn't for this one thing: I had my first unassisted bowel movement today with their aid. THat was after 3 days of taking it consistently. So I am anxious to maintain my dosage for a period of time, so that I will be able to really judge whether the s.s. if going to help me or not. I really don't want to give it up yet, but I seem to be very sensitive to it. All this is pointing to my need to re-visit the gastro-enterologist....argh! I HATE going to doctors! (that's a whole other story for another day....: (.Any experts out there? Anyone with alot of experience with and/or knowledge about stool softeners? Thanks in advance.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

I donï¿½t Colace would affect electrolytes at to any signficant degree. It's primarily a soap. I have no clue how it cause fatigue.Anyway, Miralax is the safest laxative and you should ask your doctor about that if the Colace isnï¿½t working for you.


----------



## lors5 (Sep 11, 2002)

I've been taking Colace for two months now and I haven't noticed any decrease in energy level. I do believe that if your body needs water your energy level is low. I've never consulted my doctor about Colace but I've read lots of posts of people who's doctor said it was safe, my doctor said taking senekot was safe so she'd have to think this was. I'm a firm believer that my food choices affect my energy level, making sure I get enough protein and staying away from junk like sugar and man am I addicted to sugar!


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

Lorrie---me too. Today I am bingeing on leftover homemade apple pie. I'm really bad!


----------

